# Drooling in the ring



## Doolin (Jun 23, 2008)

she's nervous! That is what I have found drooling to mean. I wouldn't bother with the tail right now, but see what the more experienced handlers say. I would try and make a game out of stacking her. Otherwise the drool is from the expectation of really good treats?? She does look a little long to me. Are you expecting to do a lot of winning or just getting her out for experience?? I usually don't show my girls competitively until they are at least 18 months of age......


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

At the National Club show Emma was drooling massively because she had very yummy treats, no stress. I can tell when she is stressed in the ring right away  Needless to say when the judge came to shake hands (did not expect such a high placing!) I had to use my clothes to get rid of all that drool  I had a napkin, but it would have been useless, too much drool 
Right before the judge came to check her teeth, I used my sleeve to try to get rid of her drool  It was funny  

Drool is the last thing I'd worry about


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito is a droooooler too if the treats are really yummy! His handler has a dribble rag hanging on the ring gate at all time! 
If you want to hold the tail up, look at your photo. See the dip in the tail from the rump to where your hand is? Hold the tail a bit closer to her body so that you have a level line from the rear to your hand. 
Most people don't hold the tail (except in win photos) because, unless you are pretty good at it, you can really throw off a great topline by holding the tail wrong. Scout looks like she has a really sound topline, I wouldn't want to mess it up.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Doolin said:


> she's nervous! That is what I have found drooling to mean. I wouldn't bother with the tail right now, but see what the more experienced handlers say. I would try and make a game out of stacking her. Otherwise the drool is from the expectation of really good treats?? She does look a little long to me. Are you expecting to do a lot of winning or just getting her out for experience?? I usually don't show my girls competitively until they are at least 18 months of age......


Yes, drool is because of the treats. She does it occasionally--sometimes when she watches me eat dinner :uhoh:

I don't plan on winning, but it sure would be nice  The goal is just to get out there and have some fun and get some ring experience. We probably won't go to another show until she is around 18 months.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Some dogs drool way more than others. You might want to try to use different types of high value treats to see if some result in less drool than others. Bread products make my older dog "foam at the mouth" to the point small children have asked if he is rabid. (....kids love discussing rabies!).


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> Some dogs drool way more than others. You might want to try to use different types of high value treats to see if some result in less drool than others. Bread products make my older dog "foam at the mouth" to the point small children have asked if he is rabid. (....kids love discussing rabies!).


haha that's pretty much what I had to deal with in the show ring! No questions asked though, the judge smiled  She saw me wiping her mouth


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I sometimes need a drool rag with Winter--especially at warm weather shows. One thing I have found to help is a little squirt of lemon juice before we go in the ring.


----------

